

Ask HN: Review my startup, FillSkills.com - abhi_fillskills

Hi Hacker community, I am looking for feedback on my startup FillSkills. We are trying to see if there is any market demand for our idea. Our idea is to help job-seekers or students find which programming skills to learn based on job market demand.
======
danielposts
Hi there, I think it's an interesting concept. The biggest disconnect for me
was understanding which classes I should take and whether the difficulty, etc
would be a good fit for me. If I take all the classes listed, does that mean
that I'll be qualified to apply for the positions at those jobs? What this
means is that I might visit your site once and click on an affiliate link, but
I'd probably spend the rest of my time on Treehouse and not come back or refer
the service. I think it'd be nice if you guys provided more value and
explanation behind the classes that you offer. Otherwise, there's not a lot of
incentive to keep coming back.

~~~
abhi_fillskills
Thanks Daniel. Agreed. Before we go there we wanted to do two things... 1.
validate the concept and 2. improve our results.. then we want to build out an
end to end product.

